# Entourage Season 7 Thread *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Since there have now been three episodes and no threads, I figured there's no point in making individual episode threads. I wonder if anyone is even interested in discussing it at all, but figured it can't hurt to start the thread and see if there is any interest.

I'm liking the new direction Vince is taking, with the recklessness and spontenaity. His character needed a kick in the ass.

I like that Turtle seems to be really growing up, although I think he's going to get into trouble with whatever this Mexico opportunity is. 

I think Ari is in for a rude awakening with the NFL. Many men much richer and more powerful than he have tried and failed. 

Drama is going to be pissed when the network takes Stamos and recasts the Drama part and makes the show without him. That will make for some excellent Drama scenes. And I love how they're highlighting that Drama is funny without trying to be funny.

E is boring as ever, although Sloan is super hot. I'm bummed that E's hot redhead assistant from last season (Kate Mara) appears to be gone this year. Having the Scott Caan character basically moving in on E's only real client will make for some good tension.

So, I know lots of people are down on this show, but I've liked the first few episodes of this season, and I'm interested to see where it's all going. Anyone else?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

> I'm liking the new direction Vince is taking, with the recklessness and spontenaity. His character needed a kick in the ass.


I'm assuming that this change will be determined to be the result of some kind of brain injury.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

As soon as I saw the skull out in the open at the party I thought to myself "that think is going to be broken soon".

Z


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought the season opener was sorta slow. But the next two episodes have kicked butt. Old school Entourage. This is a show I watch out of years of goodwill (see: Simpson's), but no need to burn up the goodwill so far. For the first time in a couple years, I'm actually really enjoying Entourage.

I thought the Ari/NFL storyline was a little far-fetched. Jerry Jones meets Ari for the first time, and the next day he offers him a franchise? And what is it about Mrs. Ari that makes that woman *so hot*?:up:

If Turtle's not gonna be running drugs, what WILL he be running? Nothing good can come from this meeting.



zordude said:


> As soon as I saw the skull out in the open at the party I thought to myself "that think is going to be broken soon".


"E did it!"

BTW, thanks for starting this thread. I've become a big believer in "one season, one thread" for shows like this.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I thought the Ari/NFL storyline was a little far-fetched. Jerry Jones meets Ari for the first time, and the next day he offers him a franchise?


My guess is that it's going to come down to the fact that the NFL doesn't care who owns the franchise, just that they find someone willing to pay the $1 Billion franchise fee. I'll bet Ari soon realizes that Jerry Jones has made the same offer to many different people, and that it's by no means an endorsement of Ari as a potential owner, but merely an invitation to bring his money to the table.


astrohip said:


> BTW, thanks for starting this thread. I've become a big believer in "one season, one thread" for shows like this.


My pleasure. Glad to see others are interested in talking about it.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I saw a poster in someone's office of a movie Vince did, and it just had me crack up. It was one they talked about, but I don't think was ever a major storyline. It was some biopic thing, that just cracked me up seeing the poster. May have been in E's office.\

Edit: Was kind of wishing IMDB had enough of a sense of humor to have a listing for Vinnie Chase.

Edit Edit: Oh yeah it was for Martin Scorsse's adaptation of The Great Gatsby


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

E's office has several posters from Vince's movies, including "Gatsby" and "Queens Boulevard."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> E's office has several posters from Vince's movies, including "Gatsby" and "Queens Boulevard."


I remember E's old office (when he had his own agency) had a big poster for Aquaman that touted it's box office record opening.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

The best movie posters are from 30 Rock ...

Fat ***** ("She's off the leash!")
Who Dat Ninja ?
Honky Grandma be Trippin'


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

The rivalry between E and the other agent is forced and weak. You can see what the guy's trying to do and we've already had an E/Vince fallout storyline so we all know they'll kiss and make up. Just makes Scott Caan's character disposable.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Everyone likes to pick on my poor little E.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

astrohip said:


> If Turtle's not gonna be running drugs, what WILL he be running? Nothing good can come from this meeting.


Illegal immigrants.

I love Scott Caan's character. Such an a-hole. Great work from his first scene where he's loudly eating a green apple and calling E "Murphy Group." Stuck with me for some reason, and I now associate green Granny Smith apples with him.  I didn't think he'd be on for more than that episode, but I'm happily surprised.

Am I the only one who forgot who that guy was who is trying to pair up Drama with John Stamos?

When the network says "if Stamos is in, we're in," that's way too clear a telegraph that they're going to do the show without Drama.

The E/Sloan "I need to go hang with Vince" thing is old already.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> Am I the only one who forgot who that guy was who is trying to pair up Drama with John Stamos?


He's Alex Mahone from Prison Break.  Actually, he's a producer that works for the network. Drama had a holding deal with the network, so this producer was trying to find a show for Drama while Drama's deal was in place. They didn't find anything, and the deal expired. However, now that E and Lloyd found this legit script, Drama gave it to the producer and the producer is selling it to the network.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Well Scott Caan is going to be on Hawaii 5-0 so maybe he will not be on any future seasons of Entourage? (Are there really going to be more seasons?)

I really wish the show took a turn and Vince really hit bottom and ended up being on a bunch of celebrity reality shows.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

marksman said:


> I saw a poster in someone's office of a movie Vince did, and it just had me crack up. It was one they talked about, but I don't think was ever a major storyline. It was some biopic thing, that just cracked me up seeing the poster. May have been in E's office.\
> 
> Edit: Was kind of wishing IMDB had enough of a sense of humor to have a listing for Vinnie Chase.
> 
> Edit Edit: Oh yeah it was for Martin Scorsse's adaptation of The Great Gatsby


The _Gatsby_ storyline was a pretty big one.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> He's Alex Mahone from Prison Break.


he was also one of the shuttle pilots in Armageddon. He had a great line to Steve Buschemi's character, something like "Get off... the nuclear... warhead. "


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

marksman said:


> Well Scott Caan is going to be on Hawaii 5-0 so maybe he will not be on any future seasons of Entourage? (Are there really going to be more seasons?)


According to this piece on IMDB news, there will be one more season, then a movie.

As for this season so far, it's alright. Better than the last two seasons that this same point. (It's a slow-starter in my book)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

this season has been very good so far...while I would like a little more gratuitous female nudity (no reason at all the two girls could not be naked when the head broke and they came out with Vince), the show has gone back to being light and fun again...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm really liking the Scott Caan character, and the fact that they're highlighting what a buzzkill Eric has become. But will E end up sacrificing his relationship with Sloan just so he doesn't miss out on hanging with the boys?

I can't figure out why Turtle was so indignant. He's tried a couple times to make it on his own and failed. He's clearly living the lifestyle that he does solely due to his friendship with Vince. So why should he suddenly be so taken aback when someone else wants to use him for his connection to Vince? Turtle has done nothing but use Vince for years.

I wonder if Drama making a comment at the end that he threw the ping pong game to make Stamos feel good will come back to bite Drama in the ass. If Stamos finds out he said that, maybe he backs out of the show and leaves Drama hanging. Or worse, he takes the show and they recast Drama's part.

The franchise fee for a new NFL team, plus the cost of a new stadium, would be minimum $2 Billion. Ari's going to need a lot more $20 million checks than what he could get from that room. And when he's got type-A personalities like that investing $20 million in his venture, Ari has to know they're not just going to leave him alone and let him run it as he sees fit. I envision this going very badly for him.

And who is backing the Autumn Reeser character? No way would a junior agent be able to have any pull with big TV clients like that unless she's already got a job at a rival agency. Should be fun to see how that plays out.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

He said he threw the match right in front of one of Stamos' people. But they didn't make a big deal out of it in the editing room (i.e. close up of her standing there) so maybe it's not going to bite him.

Turtle is trying his best to make it on his own. I didn't find his reaction out of character at all.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

can someone refresh me on the Stamos story? I don't recall that at all...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> can someone refresh me on the Stamos story? I don't recall that at all...


Not sure how you missed it. It was the main storyline of the most recent episode. But since you asked:

Drama is trying to get a new show. Lloyd brought in an old, Emmy-winning writer (played by Jeff Garlin), who had written a script specifically for Drama. In the script, Drama plays a less-handsome, but ironically funny brother (meta humor). They sent the script over to Phil (network producer), who also loved it. He said he thought they could get Stamos to play the handsome brother, and that the network was on board if they could. So in this episode, Stamos comes over for a "chemistry meeting" to see if he and Drama could get along on the set, and Drama proceeds to kick Stamos' ass at ping pong, which pisses Stamos off, since it's something he takes seriously. Drama realizes he may have just lost his shot at getting this show, so he goes to Stamos' ping-pong gym to apologize, and they end up challenging each other to a rematch. Stamos says he'll do the show if Drama can beat him again, and Drama tries hard, but loses the match. Then Stamos says they'll be able to play lots more games on the set, indicating that he's willing to do the show. Drama is thrilled. Then, at the end, Drama is standing around drinking and casually mentions that he threw the game so Stamos would feel better about himself. With the way Stamos has been portrayed, it wouldn't surprise anyone if word about that comment got back to Stamos and he pulled out of the show.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not sure how you missed it. It was the main storyline of the most recent episode. But since you asked:
> 
> Drama is trying to get a new show. Lloyd brought in an old, Emmy-winning writer (played by Jeff Garlin), who had written a script specifically for Drama. In the script, Drama plays a less-handsome, but ironically funny brother (meta humor). They sent the script over to Phil (network producer), who also loved it. He said he thought they could get Stamos to play the handsome brother, and that the network was on board if they could. So in this episode, Stamos comes over for a "chemistry meeting" to see if he and Drama could get along on the set, and Drama proceeds to kick Stamos' ass at ping pong, which pisses Stamos off, since it's something he takes seriously. Drama realizes he may have just lost his shot at getting this show, so he goes to Stamos' ping-pong gym to apologize, and they end up challenging each other to a rematch. Stamos says he'll do the show if Drama can beat him again, and Drama tries hard, but loses the match. Then Stamos says they'll be able to play lots more games on the set, indicating that he's willing to do the show. Drama is thrilled. Then, at the end, Drama is standing around drinking and casually mentions that he threw the game so Stamos would feel better about himself. With the way Stamos has been portrayed, it wouldn't surprise anyone if word about that comment got back to Stamos and he pulled out of the show.


oops...I realize now that I'm 1 ep behind on my viewing...

thanks for spoiling it  

I'm only kidding with you...you had no way of knowing that I was behind...but then again, you knew I was an idiot...so in a way, IT IS your fault


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> oops...I realize now that I'm 1 ep behind on my viewing...
> 
> thanks for spoiling it
> 
> I'm only kidding with you...you had no way of knowing that I was behind...but then again, you knew I was an idiot...so in a way, IT IS your fault


Yes, I'm the idiot. I apologize profusely.  You'll still enjoy the episode. Watching Drama be himself is much funnier than reading someone describing it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...ping-pong gym...


That just cracks me up.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

busyba said:


> That just cracks me up.


I've heard Susan Surandon has a HOT club in NY that is a ping pong hall. Private tables/rooms with your own server.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I've heard Susan Surandon has a HOT club in NY that is a ping pong hall. Private tables/rooms with your own server.


Yeah, I think it's called "Spin" or "Spin NYC" or something like that. It's replaced upscale pool halls as the new hip nightspot.

A ping pong nightclub, I can get behind. A ping pong _gym_, though, that's just funny.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

busyba said:


> Yeah, I think it's called "Spin" or "Spin NYC" or something like that.


The place they were in was called "Spin" in the episode, too. It's apparently a real place at the Mondrian Hotel...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Entourage usually doesn't make stuff up out of whole cloth. The characters in the show may be ficticious, but the LA they live in certainly isn't. If they portray something on the show as trendy, it means something similar likely exists in real life somewhere.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I've even heard a reality show has been pitched around that place (the NY one, I believe).


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

In the latest episode, "Hair", there is a scene at the end with a nude Sasha Grey. After the big deal they made out of pubic hair (or lack thereof) with Turtle's experiences, I found it odd that the porn star apparently had full, natural pubic hair. Was this supposed to be part of the story (Vince and Drama were playing a joke on Turtle), or does this have something to do with HBOs standards? I couldn't tell if it was a merkin (wig).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

john4200 said:


> In the latest episode, "Hair", there is a scene at the end with a nude Sasha Grey. After the big deal they made out of pubic hair (or lack thereof) with Turtle's experiences, I found it odd that the porn star apparently had full, natural pubic hair. Was this supposed to be part of the story (Vince and Drama were playing a joke on Turtle), or does this have something to do with HBOs standards? I couldn't tell if it was a merkin (wig).


HBO has shown naughty girl bits with less hair than that before.

In an episode of Cathouse, they even showed a closeup of one of the girls shaving, complete with closeups of the bare finished result.

It may have been a creative choice, or it may have been just how Sasha happened to be groomed that day, but it almost certainly wasn't HBO saying that she had to have it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

In that case, the joke is on Vince and Drama. After basically telling Turtle that all the cool people shave their pubic hair, it turns out that the hip (ex- ?) porn start does not. But in that case, how did Vince not notice? Surely he hasn't been that out of it...


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

She has done movie's (yeah, that kind) with a full growth. She is not shy about being natural.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

After a slow stretch, this show's really starting to pick up steam. Vince's downward spiral and growing conflict with E has given the show a real kick. The glossy "wish fulfillment" of earlier seasons where everything was gifted to the boys on a silver platter got tired after awhile.

I like this edgier direction. I'm drawn in again to the story, and eager to see where it goes.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice to see E stop acting like a wuss.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Great to see Eric step up. I get tired of people treating him like ass and him just taking it. They better not make Ari .. well NOT Ari. I agree that it's getting it's footing again. This episode flew by for me. 

And I was excited to see "Better Call Saul"!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Great to see Eric step up. I get tired of people treating him like ass and him just taking it. They better not make Ari .. well NOT Ari. I agree that it's getting it's footing again. This episode flew by for me.
> 
> And I was excited to see "Better Call Saul"!


New Ari? He lasted "New for 30 seconds" then resorted into a well thought out metaphor involving fingers.  (which was one of his best lines this season)

First episode that I felt the pace was back right. Things happened, story moved forward, etc... Versus the previous weeks where one show would end with Vince passed out by pool to have another episode of the same "Vince is out of control" while the previous episode clearly established that premise.

Anyway. I think they could have cut the episodes this season in half and still be here storywise. Hope it keeps up this pace!!!


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

The pace is fantastic. It seems like last season was full of nothing happening week to week. I would love it if they spun off the Johnny Drama gorilla cartoon into a real show. That would be hilarious.

E finally grew a pair, but he is still one of the most annoying characters on the show.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

nickels said:


> I would love it if they spun off the Johnny Drama gorilla cartoon into a real show. That would be hilarious.


Well, what else can Kevin Dillon do when _Entourage_ ends its run?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Funniest phone confrontation ever. I actually LOL.

Dana is a great foil for Ari.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Mrs. Ari is really getting on my nerves. She's even more self-absorbed than Ari is and she apparently completely refuses to recognize that all the calamities that she is whining about have essentially come about because of her. 

She makes me wish Jack Bauer would do a cameo and bring his hacksaw.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> Mrs. Ari is really getting on my nerves. She's even more self-absorbed than Ari is and she apparently completely refuses to recognize that all the calamities that she is whining about have essentially come about because of her.
> 
> She makes me wish Jack Bauer would do a cameo and bring his hacksaw.


I'm not sure I agree with that. The therapy session showed just how much importance Ari places on his relationship with Mrs. Ari, when he couldn't stop obsessing over the message on his phone.

Should be fun to see Turtle get funding from Mark Cuban to grow the tequila brand, and be completely independent of Vince's money.

And why is Drama such an idiot? I'd think that doing voiceover work would be the envy of anyone in Hollywood, because it pays well but doesn't require all the extra stuff like makeup and wardrobe. You can do it in your pajamas at 2 am if that's the schedule you set up with the recording studio.

Funny thing, I think I care the least about Vince's storyline and E's involvement. I want to see E get Drama's show off the ground, but I don't care if he works out Vince's problem.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

so in the end Turtle will be the most successful of the 4 via the off-chance encounter with Mark Cuba (who looked like a giant compared to the other actors, to be honest, and Cuban isn't that big...)

that would be great if Turtle ends up as the big winner


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure I agree with that. The therapy session showed just how much importance Ari places on his relationship with Mrs. Ari, when he couldn't stop obsessing over the message on his phone.


Maybe if Mrs. Ari scheduled their therapy sessions on the weekends, this wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Prediction:

Turtle's hard work and go-getter attitude pays off. Jamie Lynn (who propelled him to clean up his act and go to business school to make something of himself) returns from her New Zealand shoot, is proud of him, and wants to get back together. Turtle is stuck between choosing between Alex and Jamie.


Just a prediction, based on nothing but a hunch I had this morning...


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I am glad that they are showing more of Mrs. Ari's body. I think she looks great. I am surprised how every one has been telling Vince not to date a porn star. If I remember right didnt Ari's wife do a mild adult movie before they got married?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

busyba said:


> Maybe if Mrs. Ari scheduled their therapy sessions on the weekends, this wouldn't be a problem.


It's these dramatic conflicts that make these characters interesting to watch on a TV show, though. Sure, schedule the therapy session on a weekend, and insist that Blackberries be left in the car. That might make for more effective couples therapy... but that wouldn't be fun for the audience, now would it?

It's best to watch a show like "Entourage" with a little bit of suspension of disbelief. If you go into with some kind of axe to grind, or personal baggage to reconcile, it's not nearly as enjoyable.

(I mean, how did Carrie on "Sex in the City" have the money to buy all those shoes, newspaper columnists don't make that much. And don't even get me started on "Small Wonder," there is no way Ted Lawson had the robotic engineering chops to create the likes of V.I.C.I...)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The credits for this most-recent episode said Rob Morrow was in it, but I don't remember seeing him, and he's not listed on IMDb yet. What character was he playing?


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

DevdogAZ said:


> The credits for this most-recent episode said Rob Morrow was in it, but I don't remember seeing him, and he's not listed on IMDb yet. What character was he playing?


http://www.tvfanatic.com/2010/08/rob-morrow-to-guest-star-on-entourage-as-aris-attorney/

I don't think we saw him in the episode (maybe he was just on the phone) but I am not positive.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nickels said:


> http://www.tvfanatic.com/2010/08/rob-morrow-to-guest-star-on-entourage-as-aris-attorney/
> 
> I don't think we saw him in the episode (maybe he was just on the phone) but I am not positive.


Ah, you're right. There was that scene where Ari was sitting in the conference room with Babs and the attorney, and the attorney was talking about the various allegations that had been leveled by former employees. Didn't recognize Morrow from that scene, but that's definitely where he was.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

How hot did Alex look in that red dress at the premier, or whatever it was. Sloan looked hot too, but not as much as in the last episode in bed with E.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Ah, you're right. There was that scene where Ari was sitting in the conference room with Babs and the attorney, and the attorney was talking about the various allegations that had been leveled by former employees. Didn't recognize Morrow from that scene, but that's definitely where he was.


OMG are you kidding? Rob Morrow had the best line in about 3 years of this show. He was going over the things Ari said to his employees while Ari was denying any wrong doing.

While quoting Ari "You said she should have her C-word removed to reduce her C-word iness"

I laughed for an hour


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

This episode had so many great lines, I wouldn't know where to start.:up:



NatasNJ said:


> New Ari? He lasted "New for 30 seconds" then resorted into a well thought out metaphor involving fingers.  (which was one of his best lines this season)


A scene for the ages. I actually thought "Emmy Moment" when he did it.



DevdogAZ said:


> Should be fun to see Turtle get funding from Mark Cuban to grow the tequila brand, and be completely independent of Vince's money.


Anyone else thinking SCAM when Miguel Sandoval said he needed $5MM to make more tequila. It never made any sense that a company wants to sell more product, then can't even make it. And so the long con pulls Turtle in. The best cons are where you BEG 'EM to take your money.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

astrohip said:


> Anyone else thinking SCAM when Miguel Sandoval said he needed $5MM to make more tequila. It never made any sense that a company wants to sell more product, then can't even make it. And so the long con pulls Turtle in. The best cons are where you BEG 'EM to take your money.


Yes, I also thought it was a con. That, and Alex's abrupt change in being interested in a relationship with Turtle. I thought she was in on the con.

But thinking about it now, I wonder whether she is in on it. Conning Turtle and Vince is one thing, but I do not think it is wise to try to con Mark Cuba.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

astrohip said:


> This episode had so many great lines, I wouldn't know where to start.:up:
> 
> A scene for the ages. I actually thought "Emmy Moment" when he did it.
> 
> Anyone else thinking SCAM when Miguel Sandoval said he needed $5MM to make more tequila. It never made any sense that a company wants to sell more product, then can't even make it. And so the long con pulls Turtle in. The best cons are where you BEG 'EM to take your money.


 just think it's a scam because I only rembmer Miguel Sandoval as Pablo Escalante! He must be up to something.

I did think it was weird that a company would market without being able to produce any product. What did they think would happen? Isn't Vince supposed to be one of the biggest stars in the word?


----------



## nrrhgreg (Aug 30, 2003)

pjenkins said:


> so in the end Turtle will be the most successful of the 4 via the off-chance encounter with Mark Cuba (who looked like a giant compared to the other actors, to be honest, and Cuban isn't that big...)
> 
> that would be great if Turtle ends up as the big winner


I've stood next to Cuban in an elevator at the AAC during a Mavs game before and I was taller by an inch or two. I'm 6'5", so he may not be that big but he's a giant by Hollywood standards.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I just started watching Entourage this summer and got caught up just recently. I was surprised to see that people weren't happy with the show's last couple of seasons. I love it. What drives me crazy right now is Vince's short hair. I think he lost his best asset.

I also think it is so interesting when people play themselves, with that slight skew...like Sasha. She is doing drugs and being a bad influence on Vince. Or Bob Saget or Jeffrey Tambor.

I *love* the Lizzie character. It would be nice if she remained in the show somehow.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I want to say its a con too, but its supposedly excellent tequila so the product is there.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

stiffi said:


> just think it's a scam because I only rembmer Miguel Sandoval as Pablo Escalante! He must be up to something.
> 
> I did think it was weird that a company would market without being able to produce any product. What did they think would happen? Isn't Vince supposed to be one of the biggest stars in the word?


But he was chastising Turtle for jumping the gun. He had planned an ad campaign with Vince, but wasn't going to start it for another couple months. Turtle tweeted, and it went viral before he could prepare for it.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the cartoon concept "Johnny's Bananas" is awesome......"you're a high strung simian trying to make it in a human world that just doesn't get ya"
The gorilla even had drama's goatee! I didnt like old Billy, but new Billy is funny as hell.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

tgrim1 said:


> I think the cartoon concept "Johnny's Bananas" is awesome......"you're a high strung simian trying to make it in a human world that just doesn't get ya"
> The gorilla even had drama's goatee! I didnt like old Billy, but new Billy is funny as hell.


agreed, i hope HBO makes a spinoff for Johnny's Bananas, at least 1 episode anyway


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Johnny's Bananas is like all the work the actors do in the Entourage world. In their world, it's fantastic. In reality, it's so terrible that it's funny. "I am Queens Boulevard." Like they filmed that scene in Queens Boulevard, they have to show us an episode of Johnny's Bananas.

Though, occasionally they acknowledge that it's terrible, like Medellin.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

stiffi said:


> OMG are you kidding? Rob Morrow had the best line in about 3 years of this show. He was going over the things Ari said to his employees while Ari was denying any wrong doing.
> 
> While quoting Ari "You said she should have her C-word removed to reduce her C-word iness"
> 
> I laughed for an hour


Something Ari should've suggested to the therapist.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stiffi said:


> OMG are you kidding? Rob Morrow had the best line in about 3 years of this show. He was going over the things Ari said to his employees while Ari was denying any wrong doing.
> 
> While quoting Ari "You said she should have her C-word removed to reduce her C-word iness"
> 
> I laughed for an hour


Oh, I definitely remembered the line. Freakin' hilarious. I just didn't recognize that it was Rob Morrow when I was watching.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought this episode was great. Lots of great lines by Ari. The one thing that kills me about Mrs. Ari is that she complains that Ari neglects her. Has she seen the house she lives in, the car she drives? I know her character is supposed to come from money but come on, you are married to the most successful agent in Hollywood and then you are surprised that he needs to check his Blackberry all the time (BTW, I thought Ari was using a Nexus one phone not a blackberry this season).

I think Ari should hire his wife to come work for the firm. Maybe working a day in her life would shut her up already.


----------



## domat (Apr 16, 2007)

BK89 said:


> I thought this episode was great. Lots of great lines by Ari. The one thing that kills me about Mrs. Ari is that she complains that Ari neglects her. Has she seen the house she lives in, the car she drives? I know her character is supposed to come from money but come on, you are married to the most successful agent in Hollywood and then you are surprised that he needs to check his Blackberry all the time (BTW, I thought Ari was using a Nexus one phone not a blackberry this season).
> 
> I think Ari should hire his wife to come work for the firm. Maybe working a day in her life would shut her up already.


I don't think Ari's money has much to do with the way she lives. From what we see she has brought in as much or more money into the marriage.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

domat said:


> I don't think Ari's money has much to do with the way she lives. From what we see she has brought in as much or more money into the marriage.


What have we seen that shows that?

Ari is the head of the largest agency in Hollywood, which is probably a billion-dollar company.

Mrs. Ari is a former actress of little note.


----------



## Savafan1 (Mar 21, 2003)

busyba said:


> What have we seen that shows that?
> 
> Ari is the head of the largest agency in Hollywood, which is probably a billion-dollar company.
> 
> Mrs. Ari is a former actress of little note.


He used $12 million of her trust fund to help buy that agency.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Savafan1 said:


> He used $12 million of her trust fund to help buy that agency.


Ah, forgot about that.

One would think that given her personal investment in his business, she would want him to pay attention to running it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

This whole Deadline Hollywood storyline rings false to me. Especially the part about Ari's wife being pissed about it. Are we supposed to believe she didn't know he talks that way?

(I'm waiting for him to blame her for it, out loud in her presence).

Also, her "no Blackberries in the house" plan gives to Ari's assistant the discretion to decide what is and isn't important enough to interrupt him at home. That idea is absurd on its face.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

aindik said:


> Also, her "no Blackberries in the house" plan gives to Ari's assistant the discretion to decide what is and isn't important enough to interrupt him at home. That idea is absurd on its face.


That should be no problem for Ari. Just tell the assistant that all calls should be let through.


----------



## domat (Apr 16, 2007)

busyba said:


> Ah, forgot about that.
> 
> One would think that given her personal investment in his business, she would want him to pay attention to running it.


I can be wrong but aside from the 12 million they did mention some other large investment of hers in his business. I think he used her money to start his own agency as well.

Also I don't remember the exact amount but he did purchase his old agency for like 70 million dollars. Don't think that can be considered a billion dollar company.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

BK89 said:


> The one thing that kills me about Mrs. Ari is that she complains that Ari neglects her. Has she seen the house she lives in, the car she drives?.


Wow. I really cannot believe I read this and nobody else commented on it. Really? She should just be happy she has money and not give a crap about spending time with her husband, the man she obviously loves? Really????


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Wow. I really cannot believe I read this and nobody else commented on it. Really? She should just be happy she has money and not give a crap about spending time with her husband, the man she obviously loves? Really????


I agree with you. It's not just about the physical "stuff" he provides to his wife and kids. It's about his presence and companionship.

What I don't really get is why these allegations against Ari suddenly warranted them going to counseling. Nothing that's being alleged should be a surprise to Mrs. Ari. In fact, she should be shocked there hasn't been anything worse. Nothing about these allegations should make Mrs. Ari think she suddenly needs to spend more time with Ari or that he needs to spend less time at work. On the contrary, she should realize that these new allegations mean that he's going to have to spend more time at the office and on the phone doing damage control rather than more time at home or at counseling.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

They've been going to counseling since we first met them at the beginning of the series. We're meant to get the feeling they've *always* been in therapy. That's kinda what makes these (TV show) characters, and their relationship, funny.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fofer said:


> They've been going to counseling since we first met them at the beginning of the series. We're meant to get the feeling they've *always* been in therapy. That's kinda what makes these (TV show) characters, and their relationship, funny.


You're right. I guess the fact that they're going to therapy isn't a big deal. My issue was with the "emergency session" that Mrs. Ari requested simply because of the allegations against Ari. I don't see how the way he allegedly treats his employees (which should not be a surprise to her), should cause them to suddenly need more couples therapy.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> You're right. I guess the fact that they're going to therapy isn't a big deal. My issue was with the "emergency session" that Mrs. Ari requested simply because of the allegations against Ari. I don't see how the way he allegedly treats his employees (which should not be a surprise to her), should cause them to suddenly need more couples therapy.


as Ari would point out, they need more therapy because the therapist needs the money!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> so in the end Turtle will be the most successful of the 4 via the off-chance encounter with Mark Cuba (who looked like a giant compared to the other actors, to be honest, and Cuban isn't that big...)
> 
> that would be great if Turtle ends up as the big winner


I was worried that it would turn out to be a 419 scam by Ernesto Escobar, "Jest wire de $5 meeleon to my offshore account."

Then Turtle can try to get the money back on _basic_ cable using the Leverage or Burn Notice team.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

This episode explains the behind the scenes with Jeremy Piven saying that Ari's #1 priority is his wife and kids which he loves above all else. I wonder if that will lead to further developments where Ari loses the company as Entourage ends.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

netringer said:


> I was worried that it would turn out to be a 419 scam by Ernesto Escobar, "Jest wire de $5 meeleon to my offshore account."
> 
> Then Turtle can try to get the money back on _basic_ cable using the Leverage or Burn Notice team.


there's still something missing...there's a scam there somewhere or something strange (the key ingredient is something illegal, for example)...

heck, even with the $5 million in cash right now, it's not like a factory would be built and in production while the product is hot and the amazing Vince tweet is still fresh!

something is very very fishy...and that girl needs to put out to the audience instead of just Turtle...we need nudity from her and E's fiance' !


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> there's still something missing...there's a scam there somewhere or something strange (the key ingredient is something illegal, for example)...
> 
> heck, even with the $5 million in cash right now, it's not like a factory would be built and in production while the product is hot and the amazing Vince tweet is still fresh!


The problem with the scam theory is that Avion is a real tequila that was recently launched by a lifelong friend of Entourage creator Doug Ellin. I seriously doubt Ellin is going to want to make the tequila's creator into a bad guy and potentially damage that friendship.


Anubys said:


> something is very very fishy...and that girl needs to put out to the audience instead of just Turtle...we need nudity from her and E's fiance' !


Now this, I agree with!


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I am sure that Mark has people watching out for his money and wouldnt buy into a scam. But then again I think he bought into Madoff's one.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> The problem with the scam theory is that Avion is a real tequila that was recently launched by a lifelong friend of Entourage creator Doug Ellin. I seriously doubt Ellin is going to want to make the tequila's creator into a bad guy and potentially damage that friendship.
> 
> Now this, I agree with!


I had no idea (I don't drink, so I have no clue about these things)...so this whole arc is product placement for his friend's booz?

wow...I don't know why, but that takes a lot of the fun our of the whole arc for me...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I never bothered to check it out, but I had always assumed that Avion was a real product and the whole arc was a big product placement job.

Looks like I wasn't wrong. 


Still, they're doing a good job of integrating it organically into the show (as opposed to what Eureka did with their anti-perspirant spots ), so I don't find it objectionable at all.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

For the record...Mark Cuban is 6' 3"


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/how_entourage_got_tequila_Gr0zQcbEnOQmgjFX38MnzI

It is an ad, but not really, but yeah, totally an ad.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

> Ellin said he couldn't charge for product placements even if he wanted to, because HBO is an advertising-free channel.


Oh come on. There wasn't blatant product placement during the Sopranos?


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

aindik said:


> Oh come on. There wasn't blatant product placement during the Sopranos?


Read this:
http://www.usatoday.com/money/advertising/2002-12-02-sopranos_x.htm



> Commercial-free HBO doesn't pocket a penny from the cars, phones and soft drinks seen in such shows as The Sopranos, Sex and the City and Curb Your Enthusiasm. The 34-million-subscriber pay channel also prohibits paid placements in its original movies.


Yes, they use product placement, but no, they do not get paid for it.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Anubys said:


> and that girl needs to put out to the audience instead of just Turtle...we need nudity from her and E's fiance' !


You can see her boobies in the next to last season of the Sopranos.


Spoiler



AJ dates her for a time. She is the single mom Puerto rican he brings home. You know, the one he almost commits suicide over.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> You can see her boobies in the next to last season of the Sopranos.


so THAT's where I saw her before...


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Anubys said:


> so THAT's where I saw her before...


Well, that and Heroes. Although in Heroes her character sucked.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Okay, so nobody watched? I thought it was good. I always love Drama centric episodes. He is by far my favorite character. 

Ari got what he deserved, but I still say his wife is partially to blame. Her constant complaining about him working as hard as he can to sustain a business that she helped create, and supports her lifestyle, definitely contributed to this situation. His cutoff from communication allowed his imagination to run wild on conspiracy theories until he finally talked to Amanda. 

Of course, he was likely to self destruct anyway, but at least if he had his phone, there was a chance of Amanda talking to him before he went completely off the deep end. 

Finally, I REALLY don't get Carlos and Avion. He sought out Turtle to help him promote, to the extent of using his family as a bargaining chip, then does nothing but complain when he actually does a good job. I'm anxious to see what his real motives are.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought the Avion stuff was explained - Carlos is a minority shareholder and his brother (the majority shareholder) wants to sell the company. He was trying to keep it low key for a bit and keep it as a family business, now that the cat is out of the bag the company will be sold to Cuban.

Drama is about to get a new hottie and a TV show - he is really starting to click, huh. Ari got what he deserved for sure. He is still doing his thing and making millions, so I will not cry for his character.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

nickels said:


> I thought the Avion stuff was explained - Carlos is a minority shareholder and his brother (the majority shareholder) wants to sell the company. He was trying to keep it low key for a bit and keep it as a family business, now that the cat is out of the bag the company will be sold to Cuban.
> 
> Drama is about to get a new hottie and a TV show - he is really starting to click, huh. Ari got what he deserved for sure. He is still doing his thing and making millions, so I will not cry for his character.


That still doesn't explain what the heck he was thinking. If he wanted to keep it low key, then why solicit the help of a movie star?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I had to chuckle at the homage to The Godfather with the phone hidden in the restroom.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

nickels said:


> Drama is about to get a new hottie and a TV show - he is really starting to click, huh.


What makes you think that Drama is going to "get" Eric's secretary? I thought that she was playing him. Or perhaps she wants to be an agent.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> What makes you think that Drama is going to "get" Eric's secretary? I thought that she was playing him. Or perhaps she wants to be an agent.


I agree with you.

But God knows Johnny won't see it that way!


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I am putting my money on Drama and the secretary becoming a couple. Of course, her motives may become the storyline, but they are going to hook up IMO. Only one episode left this season, so it better happen quick!

Damn, only 7 episodes left in the entire series. I'm going to miss this show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stiffi said:


> That still doesn't explain what the heck he was thinking. If he wanted to keep it low key, then why solicit the help of a movie star?


He said in a previous episode that he hadn't planned for Vince's promotion of the brand to start until several months later, after they could get the campaign ready.

But it does seem odd that he wouldn't want to sit down with Cuban, explain the situation, and see if he can get things worked out the way he planned. To simply assume that Cuban (or anyone) is automatically going to go over his head and stab him in the back is a little paranoid.

Also, if the older brother has a majority stake in the brand, how has Carlos been able to make any of these decisions regarding the brand? Presumably, Turtle isn't promoting the brand for his health. He thinks he's going to get a piece of the action. But if Carlos doesn't have the authority to give Turtle that piece of the action, then all Turtle's efforts may have been in vain.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, the entire Avion thing seems rife with mismanagement and poor communication.

Which kinda makes me think that the fact that the older brother has the controlling stake in the business is for reasons other than just seniority.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think Carlos got in over his head. He acted like a bigshot to Turtle, and was preparing to sell a little Tequila because of Vince in a couple months. Then Turtle turns out to be good at marketing, and that catches Carlos unprepared. Then Turtle hooks up with Cuban, and Carlos is freaking because now his brother will be getting involved. My prediction: Cuban buys the brand, and Turtle will have a high position there. But that will upset his girlfriend because her uncle will be mad, so she'll leave Turtle (or he'll quit the company.)


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Philosofy said:


> I think Carlos got in over his head. He acted like a bigshot to Turtle, and was preparing to sell a little Tequila because of Vince in a couple months. Then Turtle turns out to be good at marketing, and that catches Carlos unprepared. Then Turtle hooks up with Cuban, and Carlos is freaking because now his brother will be getting involved. My prediction: Cuban buys the brand, and Turtle will have a high position there. But that will upset his girlfriend because her uncle will be mad, so she'll leave Turtle (or he'll quit the company.)


good prediction, i like that ending, Turtle ends up a high up in a booze company


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I didn't find the Ari/Amanda stuff very credible. It was less than five episodes ago that Amanda was proclaiming that she was going to destroy Ari. This episode's "plot twist" seemed totally contrived. I can only hope that we find out she was lying at the restaurant and not that we are supposed to blindly accept this complete reversal of her character.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

My gripe with Mrs. Ari is that she used to be very confident and savvy about Ari's business. Yes, she wanted more attention at times, but when the stakes were high, she was always on his side. Now she just seems like a nag. And I don't get why his scandal supposedly impacts his family so deeply. Mrs. Ari knows how he talks and interacts with others. This is one of those situations where I would have wanted the savvy version of her coming to his aid and helping repair professional damage.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> I didn't find the Ari/Amanda stuff very credible. It was less than five episodes ago that Amanda was proclaiming that she was going to destroy Ari. This episode's "plot twist" seemed totally contrived. I can only hope that we find out she was lying at the restaurant and not that we are supposed to blindly accept this complete reversal of her character.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

It would be cool if Carlos' brother was played by the same actor who was the security consultant for the drug cartel in Clear and Present Danger.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

MacThor said:


> It would be cool if Carlos' brother was played by the same actor who was the security consultant for the drug cartel in Clear and Present Danger.


 More obscure, by the guy who was his nephew on Kingpin and was just on Burn Notice.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

netringer said:


> More obscure, by the guy who was his nephew on Kingpin and was just on Burn Notice.


Yes please. I love him!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Will Turtle get Mavs tickets?

I did like Cuban saying he would make the tequila the official tequila of the Mavs.

I suspect David Stern cringed a little hearing that.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

marksman said:


> Will Turtle get Mavs tickets?
> 
> I did like Cuban saying he would make the tequila the official tequila of the Mavs.
> 
> I suspect David Stern cringed a little hearing that.


I don't think he said "official Tequilia" he said "official drink". Sounds much better to me than Coke or Gatorade!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I dreamed that the Entourage series closing shock is Turtle dying like the real-life Turtle did. Yeah, I have weird dreams.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

netringer said:


> I dreamed that the Entourage series closing shock is Turtle dying like the real-life Turtle did. Yeah, I have weird dreams.


Who are the characters based upon? I know Vince is Mark Wahlburg, and Johnny Drama is Donny Wahlburg mashed up with some other guy, but who are Turtle and E?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Who are the characters based upon? I know Vince is Mark Wahlburg, and Johnny Drama is Donny Wahlburg mashed up with some other guy, but who are Turtle and E?


According to wikipedia...

Turtle is based on Mark Wahlberg's former gofer Donnie Carroll (aka "Donkey")

E is based on Mark's friend Eric Weinstein.

Drama is based on Johnny "Drama" Alves (cousin of Mark Wahlberg), whom Donnie Wahlberg had hired to keep his younger brother out of trouble.

Ari is based on Wahlberg's real-life agent Ari Emanuel. (Brother of Obama Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel)


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> Who are the characters based upon? I know Vince is Mark Wahlburg, ...


Except that Vince, much unlike Mark Wahlberg, can allegedly act, and starred in the highest grossing weekend film of all time.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

okay... _loosely_ based.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

busyba said:


> According to wikipedia...
> 
> Turtle is based on Mark Wahlberg's former gofer Donnie Carroll (aka "Donkey")
> 
> ...


I did some searching based on that to see these guys.

I don't see any shows that real-life "Drama" did, but I came across Johnny Drama Chase's official resume: 



> TELEVISION:
> Law and Order: SVU *Dead Body* NBC 2004
> Nash Bridges *Retarded Brother** CBS 1999
> Viking Quest Lead/Tarvold Sci-Fi 1997
> ...


*I hope he didn't go "full retard."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Bulimic Pedophile", that's the name of my Emo Thrash Metal band.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

netringer said:


> Except that Vince, much unlike Mark Wahlberg, can allegedly act, and starred in the highest grossing weekend film of all time.


And yeah, I include (especially!) "The Italian Job," "The Departed" and the recent "The Other Guys" (Markie can't do comedy, either.)

Seeing that Donnie Wahlberg was Pvt/Sgt/Lt Lipton on "Band of Brothers," I'll say one Wahlberg _can_ act.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So what do we think is going to happen with Vince and with Ari? I'm still a little confused about what Mrs. Ari is so mad about. None of the allegations against Ari had anything to do with him cheating on her or should have affected his relationship with his wife in any way. It's just bizarre that at this most crucial time in his professional life, she's choosing to make it about her and further complicating things for him.

What was up with John Cleese? Have we seen him on this show before? Was he playing himself or a character? What is his relationship to Ari? Edit: There's nothing on his IMDb page about him having appeared in the show before. That was kind of bizarre.

No surprise that Vince didn't take the intervention very well. And he did have a point that he doesn't need any of them, but they all need him.

The E/Sloane/Terrance/pre-nup thing was stupid. E should have expected that if she's got a lot of cash, she'd want him to sign one. Why was he so pissed about that?

Glad to see Cuban is going to give the $5 mil for Avion with no strings attached. I wonder if that will appease Carlos or if he'll still be a dick.

Edit: Was this the season finale? I just read something that made me believe it was, but I had no idea. That sucks. I don't want to have to wait until next summer to find out what happens. Especially since next year is the final season and it's only like six episodes long. I'd rather see them resolve this issue and then the final season can take place after some time has passed and we see how the characters' lives have evolved. I don't want the show to end with everyone still basically in the same place they are now.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Going to be a long winter without Entourage.
I think this has been the best season since the first.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> The E/Sloane/Terrance/pre-nup thing was stupid. E should have expected that if she's got a lot of cash, she'd want him to sign one.


The issue was that it was *her father* who asked him to sign one. It's none of his business.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Just my thoughts:


DevdogAZ said:


> So what do we think is going to happen with Vince and with Ari? I'm still a little confused about what Mrs. Ari is so mad about. None of the allegations against Ari had anything to do with him cheating on her or should have affected his relationship with his wife in any way. It's just bizarre that at this most crucial time in his professional life, she's choosing to make it about her and further complicating things for him.


It's because he has been publicly outed for being such an ass. But I think his being an ass is just terminally embarrassing for her. She always seemed to have a problem when he acted up around the kids' school, that the whole thing going wide open on line is too much.


DevdogAZ said:


> What was up with John Cleese? Have we seen him on this show before? Was he playing himself or a character? What is his relationship to Ari?


He's being himself and he's a client.


DevdogAZ said:


> No surprise that Vince didn't take the intervention very well. And he did have a point that he doesn't need any of them, but they all need him.


But...the thing is he has needed them all in the past, as much as they need him. The problem he has now is they are all trying to have careers of their own and he is being left to fend for himself. He learned to drive, so he doesn't "need" Turtle.

But he's bored, and no one is there to direct his boredom into acceptable areas. Pot and alcohol...acceptable. Coke and porn stars...unacceptable, and thus intervention.


DevdogAZ said:


> The E/Sloane/Terrance/pre-nup thing was stupid. E should have expected that if she's got a lot of cash, she'd want him to sign one. Why was he so pissed about that?


It wasn't the pre-nup that caught him off-guard. It was Terrance calling him mediocre at his job and seeing him as being predatory towards his daughter's money because of the way he has always sponged off of Vince.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> The issue was that it was *her father* who asked him to sign one. It's none of his business.


But it's Terrance's money, and so it is his business. He doesn't want to work his butt off and make millions of dollars, give it to his daughter so she'll be taken care of, and then have her marry some kid that squanders it all. It's a perfectly normal response for someone in his position.


MegaHertz67 said:


> It wasn't the pre-nup that caught him off-guard. It was Terrance calling him mediocre at his job and seeing him as being predatory towards his daughter's money because of the way he has always sponged off of Vince.


And given that we haven't really seen him with many other clients other than Drama and Bob Saget, Terrance might have a point. Being an agent/manager in Hollywood has got to be very cutthroat, and if E knows that he can slack off and still drive nice cars and live in a nice house, he might not be as motivated. Whether or not it's true, it's a perfectly valid fear on the part of Terrance.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Amnesia said:


> The issue was that it was *her father* who asked him to sign one. It's none of his business.





MegaHertz67 said:


> It wasn't the pre-nup that caught him off-guard. It was Terrance calling him mediocre at his job and seeing him as being predatory towards his daughter's money because of the way he has always sponged off of Vince.


I agree that at first response should be insult because of the way Terrance approached the entire thing. But in the end, it IS his money and he has every right to expect his daughter to get a prenup. The problem is, he should have discussed it with her first and then she should have been the one to discuss it with Eric.

As for Ari and his wife. I agree with those saying she's being totally OOC and he's been nothing but totally IN character. No way she didn't know he was like this and no way has she never seen him act a fool in public before. That's why you leave a man that's never cheated on you, provided for your spoiled ass and pretty much kissed it their entire relationship. I hate that storyline. I'm tired of seeing Ari on the bottom. Time for him to get back up on top. Sad, pathetic, outed Ari is just not entertainment to me.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> What was up with John Cleese? Have we seen him on this show before? Was he playing himself or a character? What is his relationship to Ari? Edit: There's nothing on his IMDb page about him having appeared in the show before. That was kind of bizarre.


John Cleese was playing himself. Just another drive-by cameo, with a bit of content.


DevdogAZ said:


> The E/Sloane/Terrance/pre-nup thing was stupid. E should have expected that if she's got a lot of cash, she'd want him to sign one. Why was he so pissed about that?


The major point was "Murray says you're a lightweight manager with one and a quarter clients," which sets off Eric to join up with the rebels.



DevdogAZ said:


> Glad to see Cuban is going to give the $5 mil for Avion with no strings attached. I wonder if that will appease Carlos or if he'll still be a dick.


"No strings attached?" How about "If you f* me, I'll ...." This sets up Turtle to to have to answer for the F up in the remaining episodes and the movie. Back to me seeing Carlos p away or absconding with the money.

We'll see Vince get the usual absolution in rehab and be on the ascend again. It be fun to watch if he gets a quick taste of jail life.

BTW, Sasha Gray's speed-mumble-spewing of her lines was really annoying. It's not hard to see that her talent lies elsewhere. I like to know who she was banging in real life who kept her in the episodes.


----------



## dsb411 (Sep 29, 2004)

Isnt Ari's wife loaded with a trust fund? Why wouldnt her sister be?


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Great episode, and I agree this was probably the second best season since the beginning. My only thought at the end of this episode was DAMN, they sure had a lot of cameos! I love how everyone knew who turtle was and that instantly turned them off from trusting him with their money. 

Also, Vince and Drama would have gotten killed in that room with Vince acting like such a di*k.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> As for Ari and his wife. I agree with those saying she's being totally OOC and he's been nothing but totally IN character. No way she didn't know he was like this and no way has she never seen him act a fool in public before. That's why you leave a man that's never cheated on you, provided for your spoiled ass and pretty much kissed it their entire relationship. I hate that storyline. I'm tired of seeing Ari on the bottom. Time for him to get back up on top. Sad, pathetic, outed Ari is just not entertainment to me.


Agreed completely. On the other hand, I love the Vince on a downward spiral storyline. This gave the series the edgy punch it's lacked for years. It's totally sucked me in and made the show relevant and interesting to me again.

I can only take "wish fulfillment for spoiled boys" for so long... nice to see the show tackle more difficult angles.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think Ari should be the one to leave his wife, not the other way around. What an annoying nag that character has become. The whole situation just makes no sense. Oh and Sasha Grey - keep your day job.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

nickels said:


> Great episode, and I agree this was probably the second best season since the beginning. My only thought at the end of this episode was DAMN, they sure had a lot of cameos! I love how everyone knew who turtle was and that instantly turned them off from trusting him with their money.


It's unlikely that Turtle could even get the number to call those jocks, much less that they would be open to talk about investing with _anyone._ Who knows how many such calls they could get. It would be like they just won the lottery. They would refer to their financial managers.

Have we seen how _Vince_ would handle such a call? "Talk to E."



nickels said:


> Also, Vince and Drama would have gotten killed in that room with Vince acting like such a di*k.


It might be the opposite. There are a lot of drunk and doper di*ks in Hollywood, to the point that the security guys could be pros at how to defuse the guy and get him outta there.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

jilter said:


> Going to be a long winter without Entourage.
> I think this has been the best season since the first.


Yeah I thought the finale was awesome. This season was better than the last few by far. I loved John Cleese in this... Every time he was in a scene I would laugh...

I also probably enjoyed this more than any non-Ari centric episode I could remember. Ari had a story line, but he was not really the main story line, and really didn't play a front line role. I don't think Rex Lee was in the episode at all.

All the cameos were great and seeing Eminem beating up Vinnie Chase was awesome.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

dsb411 said:


> Isnt Ari's wife loaded with a trust fund? Why wouldnt her sister be?


Very good observation!
Whats up with that?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> As for Ari and his wife. I agree with those saying she's being totally OOC and he's been nothing but totally IN character. No way she didn't know he was like this and no way has she never seen him act a fool in public before. That's why you leave a man that's never cheated on you, provided for your spoiled ass and pretty much kissed it their entire relationship. I hate that storyline. I'm tired of seeing Ari on the bottom. Time for him to get back up on top. Sad, pathetic, outed Ari is just not entertainment to me.


I hate that storyline as well, but for a good while there she was supporting HIM and dipping pretty deep into her trust fund.

Z


----------

